# doggles- i think i've seen it all now



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I honestly couldn't believe this when I saw it

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=4&pf_id=2065&mscssid=RJV39JF240K19M1RK97LHPV9HVRKDRR1

does anybody own these?

I can't see any dog actually wearing them! but I guess I could be proven wrong


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

*Yep*

This picture is from the first time Chopper wore his doggles. Chopper rides a Harley with me and my husband.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

how sweet is that!

bless the little fella. ADORABLE.

you proved me wrong 

blesshim, that really is so cute


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

aww chopper looks adorable and iwac it really is mad what they do for dogs


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Chopper is totally one of my favorite dogs on this forum. I just love him!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

lol Oh my goodness !!! Chopper looks soooooooooooooooooo cute !!

Awwwwww he is just gorgeous :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10:


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i love doggels. i hope to get a pair for my babies.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

melonypersians said:


> i love doggels. i hope to get a pair for my babies.



Be sure you start them young and put them on the first time outside as it makes it hard for them to see inside, just like if you wore sunglasses in the house. Plus if you can do it in the grass it keeps them from scratching the lenses when they first have them on, because they will try to rub them off, be sure to give lots of treats when using the doggles at first and only leave them on for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Awww how sweet does little chopper look  bless him


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Chopper is cute and handsome with his doggles.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

yep yep I admit..Rocky (min pin) has black ones with flames on the side and Mabelline has a pink pair with a lil rhinestone heart on them.....lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

REALLY??? blimey, pink with diamantes!!! VERY POSH lol


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

well heres the thing...never never have I had a lil girl I could go nuts over....Meli my pom well she is 16 now and they didnt have all this stuff then and well she is a fluff ball and had no need for clothes not that they had that much out there then...she does have a collection of rhinestone collars....hehe I always called them her Elizabeth Taylor collection lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

awww bless. I would love a daughter but that wont ever happen so i'll get chi's instead


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I would get them for my dogs but they'd never keep them on


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so impressed that your dogs will wear them -- Holly won't even keep clothes on!! I got her a new fido-fleece and she acts like she's paralyzed until I take it off of her. She's such a drama queen! haha


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

most dogs will adjust to them, they were origionally created for "biker dogs" dogs who accompany their owners on their motorcycles, and then the idea was quickly adapted for dogs who like to stick their head out the window and light eyed sun sensitive dogs.

they are WONDERFULL and a must for the saftey of any dog who likes to feel the wind in their ears...they stop depbris, rocks, bugs ect from hitting the cornea and potentially blind your dog.

most dogs will get used to them fairly quickly if your persistent. my parents chi rosie has some for when she goes on the bike, and ruby will be getting some for the summer if i can figure out a way to put a secure carry box on the back of my moped. i swear by them for the saftey of your pets eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I must say when I first saw these I did not see the practical side of the, I thought they were just an accesorie, but now i can see they have pratical uses I can see how good they are


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Chico is just WAY TOO CUTE. So where are all the pics!!! is the new mommy too tired or just too busy???


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a funny thread. I didn't know dogs actually wore them either. He does looks cute but also funny. His tiny head but big boggles.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

He does look like a bug doesn't he? Keep in mind this is not a recent picture of Chopper with doggles on, he was only about 11 weeks old there so he has grown since then, now he is almost 10 months so they fit his face better.


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my gosh! chopper is so so cute.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

DCC123 said:


> He does look like a bug doesn't he? Keep in mind this is not a recent picture of Chopper with doggles on, he was only about 11 weeks old there so he has grown since then, now he is almost 10 months so they fit his face better.



 It alright he's looks cute and a little sense of humor is good for me. You brought giggles which are good for my health  

Thanks for the reminder that it's not his most recent picture..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

well, I actually saw some of these for sale yesterday! I couldnt believe it, to actually see them!!! it was so cool


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

I know a lady that has them for her chi and he is the sweetest thing i have not tried them on mine but they all love the ball caps and Chopper is sooooo cute


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Chopper is ADORABLE!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't believe you taught Chopper to leave his doggles on. Minky would never let me put anything over her face. Chopper just looks darling.


----------

